# NewAir AW-280E Replacement Parts?



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

Just curious where those of you that use the 280E get replacement parts? Mine quit cooling - fan still blows but not sure what the problem may be as I haven't had time to pull it apart. Any guesses on what I'll need to replace and where to buy the parts? I did a quick search online and couldn't find anywhere that listed/sold the 'guts'.

EDIT - found this post - looks like "Air and Water" has something - don't see a parts section on their main site...good writeup though regardless. Anyone just have any suggestions on where I can buy the cooler unit replacement?

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...place-cooling-unit-new-air-280e-wineador.html

Thanks in advance!


----------

